# Cuts in healthcare in Catalonia



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AKA the bad news thread...

This story started a while ago, but OH was talking to me about it today and I don't think it's been posted on the forum before. (If it has just close the thread)

There have been, and there are planned for the future, drastic cuts in healthcare in Catalonia, and 

*"... the order has already been given to close 50% of continuous health care centres according to one member of the opposition."*

/SNIP/
There is more detail in this article which says there will be cutbacks in administration, new equipment, pharmacueticals, and health services. This is followed by information about cutbacks in education
Catalan government cuts public health and education spending


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> AKA the bad news thread...
> 
> This story started a while ago, but OH was talking to me about it today and I don't think it's been posted on the forum before. (If it has just close the thread)
> 
> ...


Ahhh now I understand. First make all extranjeros treatment free, then call for cutbacks and if the people complain, blame it on the extranjeros.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Ahhh now I understand. First make all extranjeros treatment free, then call for cutbacks and if the people complain, blame it on the extranjeros.


it's pretty muchwhat happeend in Valencia

they even advertised 'free healthcare for all' to get people to come & live here from abroad

then, when they couldn't afford it - the foreigners stopped being entitled to it - leaving countless people & families with no healthcare & no funds to pay for it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*health care, Catalonia, Catalunya, cutbacks*



JoCatalunya said:


> Ahhh now I understand. First make all extranjeros treatment free, then call for cutbacks and if the people complain, blame it on the extranjeros.


I didn't see any reference to the foreigners being blamed


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't see any reference to the foreigners being blamed


to be fair, neither did I

but in Valencia, they DID stop foreigners entitlement to free healthcare

so I wouldn't be surprised if the same happened in Cataluña


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Last year they announced all health care was to be free, even for us foreigners.

Wow we thought, this is brilliant

Now there is a chance of cutbacks

So the logical conclusion is cut back on the freebies especially to those they will undoubtedly point out havent contributed to the system in the first place.

Am I cynical or what?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Last year they announced all health care was to be free, even for us foreigners.
> 
> Wow we thought, this is brilliant
> 
> ...


No, that's the way it is, but apart from that they are closing down healthcentres that serve EVERYONE and getting rid of doctors that attend EVERYONE, not just foreigners.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All the autonomous regions are having to make cuts, totalling €5 billion, as part of the austerity measures.



> Cataluña will lead the cuts, with budgets already published showing a 2.86 billion € cutback. Public works are cut but also some night time emergency services will close and some health workers face the sack.
> 
> In Andalucía, José Antonio Griñán, has announced a cut of 752 million €. Investments have been postponed and spending on pharmaceuticals is to be cut.
> 
> ...


Spain's regional administrations face spending cuts


----------

